# C&C Generäle - Stunde Null



## Janson (20. Januar 2010)

*C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

Guten Tag, ich habe seit dem ich Windows 7 Ultimate x64 drauf habe ein Problem mit C&C .. nähmlich das es nach dem hübschen blauen Bildschirm einfach zu geht.. ohne exe crash, garnichts. Nach mehreren Google-"Versuchen" habe ich das mit der options.ini herausgefunden, was aber mein Problem überhaupt nicht löst..

Bitte um mithilfe...


----------



## moronic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

Normalerweise sollte es unter win 7 64bit laufen. Habe mir vor kurzem die Generäle Deluxe Edition zugelegt und kann das Spiel nicht mit den original CD`s starten. Da soll es aber ein Image geben, mit dem es startet  Würd ich mal an deiner stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## Janson (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

ah okay.. weil ich hab alle patches drauf.. komisch..


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

Bist du sicher, dass du das mit der Options.ini richtig gemacht hast. Ich frage, weil ichs anfangs falsch gemacht hab und auch dachte dass es bei mir nichts bringt. 

Guck mal hier:

C&C Generals startet nicht!!! - Figh7Club Foren für Online Spiele, eSport, Lan Party und Real Life

Anmerkung: Der 14. Beitrag hat mir weitergeholfen. Die Datei lädst du runter, entpackst sie und schiebst sie so wie sie ist in den genannten Ordner.


----------



## infantri (7. März 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

Hi kenne das problem nur zu gut. Mit der einzel version bzw dem doppelpack lief das bei nem kolegen auch nicht das spiel startet einfach nicht.

was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe ob es mit der ersten 10 jahre klappt.


----------



## basic123 (7. März 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle - Stunde Null*

Lass es einfach mal 5-10min. laden. Bei mir ging das zuerst auch nicht, erst dann als ich ewig lange gewartet habe. Lösche einfach mal alle unter "Dokumente" was du bisher hattest von Stunde null. Sobald das game dann mal gestartet ist, sollte sich automatisch ein Ordner bilden. Danach geht der Spielstart ganz normal.

ps. hab auch Windows 7 64bit Ultimate

@moronic,
Eine Image-Datei gibt es schon Jahre lang bei gamecopyworld. Mir wurde es auch irgendwann mal zu blöd die CD jedes mal reinzulgen. http://dl.gamecopyworld.com/?d=2005&f=STUNDENULL_Germany_from_Bohne!rar


----------

